# Jeet kune Do-Is it The Art or the Man?



## monkey (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok--Ok  look,
     Here we are looking to find out what we want it to be, or
what others tell us it should be(do to they had training w/ so n so person.)
      Now lets all stand back & take a breath---now be your self for 1 moment in time.I don't want you to think of any Concepts-Original-Pre 73 ect.
      Here we are the man-unique in our own size-height-ways of thought ect....!How can we use our side kick to the max without wasted motion & little effort on our part?How can I maximize my punch without telegraphing & yet have tremendous speed & no loose power?
      I will not put any arts down, as I like to dabble in them myself.Here is the problem I see most people do--they just use teachings that they see will work from those arts to call it something & fit it in the circle of the JKD realm!Now be honest & take a long hard look at what you want to use or think you might use.
      There --Right there is the main problem--You had to think about it & then practice it to make sure its combat ready & alter it in every way possable.You Had To Think>>JKD is not a matter of this composite of styles.
Free your ambitous minds!Learn to be insubstantial! Learn to flow from what comes from within you--Not man's set ways!In order to be formless you must drop the forms!
       JKD has a simple way--We don't think, blink or breath! The art is like that.It becomes you.You can't become the art by adding systems & styles & 
claims of 'I trained with all 3 lines'.Be Your Self  First!


----------



## Kwai chang caine (Jul 20, 2006)

I'll answer with a quote. "Man, the living creature, the creating individual, is always more important than any established style or system." -Bruce Lee


----------



## Kwai chang caine (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey why was he banned?!?!?!?!?d


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 25, 2006)

Kwai chang caine said:
			
		

> Hey why was he banned?!?!?!?!?d


 
I don't know but you might find this to be interesting.
http://web.mac.com/pauljbax/iWeb/JKD%20Brotherhood/Monkey%20.html


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 26, 2006)

akja said:
			
		

> I don't know but you might find this to be interesting.
> http://web.mac.com/pauljbax/iWeb/JKD%20Brotherhood/Monkey%20.html


 
Very informative.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2006)

akja said:
			
		

> I don't know but you might find this to be interesting.
> http://web.mac.com/pauljbax/iWeb/JKD%20Brotherhood/Monkey%20.html


 
Thank you for the link, very interesting.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes thanks for the link..I do appreciate it.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 26, 2006)

_*Moderator note:

Thread locked.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Super Moderator*_


----------

